# What the????



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I came across this SIK at Erina the other day. Looks to be a very elaborate power plant for a small SIK.

Oh yeh and I just thought Id add a pic of Gatsey in his pink Crocs for those of you that missed the pic on the trip reports.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Rocket Yak :?: Cheers Mal


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

It has a small prop and rudder.

I would have like to get more shots and looked inside but I had jumped out of my mates moving car to grab these as he was entering exit lane of a busy shopping centre. There where cars honking there displeasure before I even took these.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool , he has put a turbine from an R/C aircraft. It's a big one and very expensive to do that.

http://www.rcturbine.com/


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

ahh thats what it is. I wonder how fast she goes.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It is interesting , looks from the picture that it's set up like a turbo prop plane. Has the shaft coming out of the front driving the what ever the hell it is pushing the thing along under water.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nevermind the bloody SIK what about Gateseys PINK Crocks

:shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Who's a perty boy then :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

hairymick said:


> Nevermind the bloody SIK what about Gateseys PINK Crocks
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


Yes disturbing isnt it.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> hairymick said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind the bloody SIK what about Gateseys PINK Crocks
> ...


But Greg, haven't you posted a pic of Gatesy in his pink G-string. I'd be disappointed if he wasn't coordinating


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Peril said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > hairymick said:
> ...


No Dave. If you remember is was a sequin G string. He has no sense of style at all.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow thats it Arpie. That looks to be the one I saw. Thanks for that mate, much has been answered


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Roberta,
I made this stainless bracket up 4 my trolling motor. R u putting it on your Minnow?

My long term plan is to build a S&G kayak and add a mirage drive to it.
There are a number of places I would like to fish without carrying a trolling motor and 15kg battery 100m down teps and across the sand!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Roberta , if you have a largish hobby shop in your area , they are making small electric motors now with tremendous thrust , they are used in radio control model aircraft and they are very good , and also silent


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Mike,



> My long term plan is to build a S&G kayak and add a mirage drive to it.
> There are a number of places I would like to fish without carrying a trolling motor and 15kg battery 100m down teps and across the sand!


Here is a link you might find interesting. 

http://jemwatercraft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Mick,
I have already bookmarked that and am a member on JEM under a different username - just pm'd JEM 2 find out how to change the username as there are so many people on both forums.
Cheers Mike


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

May be quiet under water but those turbines are noisy as all get out. They are just a small version of a real jet engine.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

God save us Peril! No need to see any pics of Gatesy in his pink G-string!
(No offense intended Gatesy, I'm sure it's lovely) :lol: :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Just ignore them Gatesy, not everyone can be a fashion icon. The question that I've got is, does the feather boa affect your paddling at all?????


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

shayned said:


> Just ignore them Gatesy, not everyone can be a fashion icon. The question that I've got is, does the feather boa affect your paddling at all?????


Thats why he switched to a Hobie so he can peddel and swish at the same time :wink:


----------

